# About one of SA's main Vaping Advocates



## mrh (9/8/20)

https://annalist.africa/?p=777

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## mrh (9/8/20)

mrh said:


> https://annalist.africa/?p=777


Someone undermined her on one of the forums saying "She probably doesn't vape." Many leading Vaping advocates do not smoke or vape, but they are doing great work for us.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (9/8/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

